# Help with speaker wire selection



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello all,

Which of these two wires would you choose to use to prewire for a future system? Why?

can't post webpage because I have under 5 posts

or

can't post webpage because I have under 5 posts

Would you not go with either of these wires? Would you use something else, if so, what? One person I know only speaks of Monster wire and how that's the only thing I should use and he swears by it and anyone that is an A/V buff would say the same. I'm looking at price. From what I've found on the net, I'm wiring a 17x17 room with standard ceilings, so I figure 250ft will be more than plenty for what I'm wanting to wire.

Thanks,
supfool123


----------



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Trying to get my count up so I can post the wire links. This should be #4

Thanks,
supfool123

sorry for doing that


----------



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Trying to get my count up so I can post the wire links. This should be #5

Thanks again,
supfool123

sorry for doing that


----------



## supfool123 (Jul 22, 2011)

#1 http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=329&sku=43083

#2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812191120


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

So far my favorite cable is still in wall Carol. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=100-740

Strips so cleanly, stiff, easy to work with.

I recently tried monoprice in wall, and while I doubt my ears will tell the difference, I'm finding it kind of difficult to work with compared to Carol. The wire covering is wanting to stretch.

For the best price, monoprice. If I installed a lot of stuff, and wanted the best to work with, I'd order Carol cable.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I would suggest to go with Monoprice in-wall very good stuff at a reasonable price. I would also recommend to go with a larger gauge than 16 just to play it safe since the price difference between 16, 14,and 12 is about $20 for each step up for a 250ft roll.

Monoprice 250ft 16AWG roll

Monoprice 250ft 14AWG roll

Monoprice 250ft 12AWG roll


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Parts Express has 12 gauge "AR" brand for $10 for 30 feet and even less per foot for longer lengths. Wire, as long as it is sufficient gauge, has no sound.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

All you need to know: http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

I have used Monoprices 14AWG CL2 (4 conductor) cable on multiple occasions and like it.


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

I've also used radio shack in-wall speaker cable in the past to hook up my outdoor speakers and it was fine. Monoprice is a better value though.


----------

